

That Old PlayStation Can Aid Science - sindbis
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/23/science/an-economical-way-to-save-progress.html?_r=0

======
retroafroman
Slightly misleading, as he originally built this in 2007, and must have not
updated the firmware since Sony removed the ability to install Linux on the
PS3 years ago. This couldn't be replicated now without either finding old,
unupdated PS3s (unlikley considering updating is required for playing newer
games), or possibly jailbreaking them to be able to install the other OS.

